# commercial lots salt included



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

hey, I have 2 brick furniture lots right now both are monthly yr rd property maintenance, they pay per month for plowing and lawncutting , salt included, 

I have potential to get a few more other commercial lots around the same size and salt usage, they want a monthly yr rd maintenace , plowing/salting lawn maintenance
would you guys give them a fixed amount per month winter and summer and say the salt is included???

I feel that a place like this wants all yr maintenance, pay one fee per month salt included
but my brother thinks we should quote to per month plowing/lawn main but they pay the salt, but i feel they want to know much is going to cost and u can give them a proper answer cause u dont know how much salt your going to use

thanks


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Average your winters. your gonna have low snow winters and snowy winters.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

If that's what they want, give it to them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Take the last 5 years of salt usage for your area and figure out how many salt events you will have and give yourself a small buffer and apply it to your estimate. Like already stated it all averages out in the end .


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

chachi1984;1468844 said:


> I feel that a place like this wants all yr maintenance, pay one fee per month salt included
> but my brother thinks we should quote to per month plowing/lawn main but they pay the salt, but i feel they want to know much is going to cost and u can give them a proper answer cause u dont know how much salt your going to use
> 
> thanks


You and your brother need to have an understanding of what the client wants/is asking for. It kind of seems you two are throwing guesses out there as to what they are looking for.

If the client doesn't know what they want, this is your opportunity to educate him/her.

Your first problem is you'll never know unless you have a meeting of the minds with them.

I also suspect you are having difficulty formulating and coming up with an average that you can pinpoint and live with.


----------

